# The Haunting



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I know it is on this forum of deep bass movies but what hz is present when Eleanor tries to find the hidden door behind the book case and when opened bbbaaammm. LOTS of rumble.

I couldn't remember when the time frame was when looking at the waterfall on the movie so thats why I asked.

I also just had the the dolby copy so nothing special but when she opened the door the room shook with my THT for about 3-5 secs. Most impressive movie so far to watch with my THT.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

chrapladm said:


> I know it is on this forum of deep bass movies but what hz is present when Eleanor tries to find the hidden door behind the book case and when opened bbbaaammm. LOTS of rumble.
> 
> I couldn't remember when the time frame was when looking at the waterfall on the movie so thats why I asked.
> 
> I also just had the the dolby copy so nothing special but when she opened the door the room shook with my THT for about 3-5 secs. Most impressive movie so far to watch with my THT.


Hey, Chrap!

I couldn't tell you exactly what Hz that sequence is resonating at -- but as far as this disc's LFE capabilities, you are right on the money...however, you MUST get yourself a copy of the out-of-print DTS ES Signature Selection version of this film, because the DTS ES track shakes a house down to its foundations with its bass...truly a demo worthy mix...

To this day, my average-at-best sub bottoms out during the sequence when Zeta-Jones and Lilly Taylor are in their rooms and the supernatural banging starts going off -- WOW.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Yah I am still trying to find a copy.

I also think I might have to get a region free player also. I have many discs from the USA that I would like to play but cant.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

chrapladm said:


> Yah I am still trying to find a copy.
> 
> I also think I might have to get a region free player also. I have many discs from the USA that I would like to play but cant.


They're hard to locate because they're out of print; I snatched up a copy in a store just before they left shelves. I didn't realize you were out of Region 1 -- where are you located?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Try JB HIFI..they have the Signature Selection listed..
http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/dvd/dvd-genres/horror-thriller/haunting-the/182356


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Adelaide, South Australia

I will see if I can get one thru JB HiFi. I just got some Blu Rays there yesterday. They were having a 2 for 30 special on selected BR. Unfortunately Transformer 1 and 2 are still very expensive.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Or just buy it online..They are very reliable..


----------

